# Razer Switch Blade: Anyone know about this?



## The Milkman (Apr 16, 2013)

> _The Razer Switchblade is an upcoming portable gaming device developed by Razer. It was first unveiled on January 5, 2011, on the Consumer Electronics Show (CES). The Switchblade won The Best of CES 2011 People's Voice award. It has since been in development and the release date will be around the beginning of 2013.
> The Switchblade's main goal is to provide gamers with the functionality of a Windows computer, combined with the portability of a handheld device. It features a multitouch LCD screen and an adaptive keyboard that changes keys depending on the game you play._
> 
> -From Wikipedia
> ...



What do you guys think? Im probably LTTP but it seems like quite the device, I mean a normal Intel Atom can already power quite a few good games easily, but I am curious as to if the GPU is an actual GPU made by a real name in the industry (like Nvidia or AMD) or just a cheap piece of integrated crap (although if its Intel HD 4000 it might not be so bad)

Not only that, but the keyboard seems really neat, I know they put this in another one of thier products and it seems quite innovative, but also sensitive and expensive.

Oh and this is just a concept, but a few hands-on reviews say its pretty functional.

anyway, what do you guys think?


----------



## raystriker (Apr 18, 2013)

As far as i remember, this netbook (yeah it's a gaming netbook) ran an intel atom processor(That even the ULV one....#see specs#).( and I don't see how this can run even crysis 1)
...it is agreeable that it seems quite innovative, but sensitive and expensive.
This would probably be for light gamers, and i think that the NDS and 3DS and the psps' already dominate that segment


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 18, 2013)

raystriker said:


> As far as i remember, this netbook (yeah it's a gaming netbook) ran an intel atom processor(That even the ULV one....#see specs#).( and I don't see how this can run even crysis 1)
> ...it is agreeable that it seems quite innovative, but sensitive and expensive.
> This would probably be for light gamers, and i think that the NDS and 3DS and the psps' already dominate that segment



Personally I would buy it, granted it doesnt go over 300 or so. It seems like it would be good for netbook games (Halo CE, Quake, Rougelikes, Splunky) and emulators. I think its more aimmed at PC gamers who are on the move quite a bit (like me ) its much smaller then a netbook and the keyboard makes transition look smooth. I do agree that it wouldnt do all that good in the market, but seeing how other pocket gaming PCs (like Open Pandora) have done well enough to stay around, I think ita at least worth a shot.


----------



## raystriker (Apr 19, 2013)

Well it ~may~ be a shot in the dark ... I doubt that it has the grunt to run Desmume(NDS) or Dolphin( GC , Wii).  And as per my knowledge, hardly any games supporting its adaptive keyboard have been announced or something. Now it all depends  if razer launches its sdk, this device could be worth a try.


----------

